# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  La Fundación Agua y Progreso dará a conocer a la UE las buenas prácticas de la Comunitat Valenciana en gestión hídrica

## Embalses

*La Fundación Agua y Progreso dará a conocer a la UE las buenas prácticas de la Comunitat Valenciana en gestión hídrica* 
05-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

La Fundación Agua y Progreso de la Comunitat Valenciana ha entrado a formar parte del Programa Comenius "para explicar a los ciudadanos de la Unión Europea las buenas prácticas" en materia de gestión de recursos hídricos que lleva a cabo la Comunitat Valenciana, según informaron hoy en un comunicado fuentes de la entidad.

En un encuentro informativo ofrecido hoy en Benidorm (Alicante), donde el director de la Fundación José Alberto Comos aseguró que los los valencianos han hecho "de la necesidad, una virtud", en referencia a las "buenas prácticas" en materia de gestión de recursos hídricos que se llevan a cabo en la Comunitat.

Comos realizó estas declaraciones tras comparecer con el consejero delegado del Colegio Internacional Lope de Vega de Benidorm, Vicente Fuster, para participar, junto a otros cuatro colegios de la Unión Europea, en el desarrollo del programa WATER --'What are the environmental risks?'--, incluido en el Programa Comenius 2008-2010.

El objetivo de este acuerdo es sensibilizar a los escolares y a los europeos en general en el uso racional del agua. Para ello, recibirán información de primera mano sobre las actuaciones que en materia de modernización de regadíos o depuración de agua, por ejemplo, se llevan a cabo en la Comunitat.

Al respecto, José Alberto Comos consideró "justo y necesario que los ciudadanos de la Unión Europea, aunque no tengan la necesidad perentoria de los valencianos, conozcan que se reutiliza hasta cinco veces la misma agua, a través de sistemas terciarios y otros tratamientos de aguas depuradas".

En la actualidad, 2.500 millones de personas en el mundo no tienen acceso a agua potable, y alrededor de unos 3,5 millones mueren cada año por enfermedades relacionadas con el consumo de agua en malas condiciones, explicó.

Además, Comos indicó que, "dado el aumento de la población mundial y el calentamiento global", en el futuro habrá "menos recursos hídricos", por lo que hay que "repartir el agua desde el prisma de la solidaridad", añadió.

Entre los objetivos marcados por el proyecto WATER, figura el de "hacer que los alumnos reflexiones sobre la gestión del agua y sus consecuencias", así como "establecer las soluciones sostenibles locales para la gestión de recursos hídricos y recursos ambientales".

En este sentido, los impulsores del proyecto se plantean "tratar la mala gestión de los recursos hídricos debido al calentamiento del planeta: sequía, elevación del nivel del mar, escasez de agua potable, desalinización, contaminación del agua o deforestación.

Además del Colegio Internacional Lope de Vega, ubicado en Benidorm también participan en el proyecto otras instituciones educativas del resto de Europa como Rollingby Gymnasium, de Estocolmo (Suecia); Liceul Teoretic 'Mihail Sadoveanu' (Rumanía); Van Der Capellen SG (Holanda) y Institution ST Louis ST Pierre-Collège Lycée (Francia).

Así mismo, junto a la Fundación Agua y Progreso, también son colaboradores nacionales el Ayuntamiento de Benidorm, el Parque Natural de Sierra Helada, los IES L'Almadrava y Beatriu Fajardo de Benidorm, así como Lloyd's Registered Quality Assurance, distrito mediterráneo.

CONVENIO DE COLABORACIÓN

La Fundación Agua y Progreso acordó hoy colaborar con el Colegio Internacional Lope de Vega, de Benidorm, para participar junto otros cuatro colegios europeos en el desarrollo del proyecto WATER, incluido en el Programa Comenius, con el fin de concienciar en el uso racional del agua.

El acuerdo firmado hoy establece la voluntad de colaborar en potenciar y favorecer el uso racional y la solidaridad del agua entre la comunidad educativa, de acuerdo con el concepto de gestión y uso del agua que recoge la Directiva Marco relativa al Agua (DMA) 2000/60 CE, de 20 de diciembre.

La directiva europea reconoce el agua como patrimonio a proteger, más allá de su consideración como recurso absolutamente necesario para la vida y la economía de los países miembros, según señalaron las mismas fuentes.

Este planteamiento, añade el texto, requiere de la participación ciudadana, pues "cada persona es importante para el cuidado del agua y cada gota de agua es importante para todos", señalaron las mismas fuentes.

----------

